# Worm like substance in tank...Help!



## matab14 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey guys,

I noticed today when i randomly turned on my tank light some type of white worm like creatures crawling all over my the inside of my tank....I have no idea what they are and how harmful they are???

I maintain the tank and actually just did a 1/2 water change about a week ago and cleaned the inside of the tank. So I know they couldn't have been there long but theres is def a mass amount in there. The P's seemed to be acting okay ( I have 4) but am worried.

I feed them raw shrimp for the most part? Is this something this could have come from that? or is there something causing it potentially. I currently have no live plants in the tank but did remove one last week that was dying off.....

Any help would be much appreciated....Thanks

Matt


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Most likely planaria...they shouldn't bother your p's. They feed on excess food, waste, and or plants. I always seem to have a few hanging around my glass lids and filter outputs.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

BioTeAcH said:


> Most likely planaria...they shouldn't bother your p's. They feed on excess food, waste, and or plants. I always seem to have a few hanging around my glass lids and filter outputs.


I agree^^^^^^
I had the issue in a tank I had just set up after buying it used....I never cleaned it properly. 
I havent had ANY issues since I vac'd about 3 times a week for 2 weeks straight.
I only had a Solitary spilo though.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree, sounds exactly like planaria.
They show up when there's uneaten food in the tank.

I'd recommend a good substrate vacuum and some water changes, and crank the heat up to the upper 80s for a few days... planaria don't like the high temperatures.


----------



## matab14 (Mar 19, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> I agree, sounds exactly like planaria.
> They show up when there's uneaten food in the tank.
> 
> I'd recommend a good substrate vacuum and some water changes, and crank the heat up to the upper 80s for a few days... planaria don't like the high temperatures.


Thanks guys for all the help. Vaccummed out last night hekped a little but still in there. Will try turnin up the heat and bit and hope that helps.

Thanks for all the info.

Matt


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

So what's the word?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Planaria is pretty small. I didnt read you saying a size but if they are small they are probably planaria.
They are harmless. Caused by usually over feeding or just not vacing enough. Water changes and more frequent gravel vacuming will remove then and keep them away.


----------

